# Let's share our best AWKWARD POODLE pics!



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

So, there are tons of memes out there on the internet... all kinds of breeds and species get attention! What might the "awkward poodle" meme look like? 

Here is my all-time favorite awkward poodle picture of Porter.

Captions are always encouraged and appreciated!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I LOVE how his eyes are really wide open. Too funny! 

This is the most awkward looking pic I have of Racer:


It is kind of rude now that I look at it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

poolann said:


> It is kind of rude now that I look at it lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL. That's great. What an exhibitionist!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

For some reason I can't see the pictures. Any suggestions?


?Suddenly?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

allisonhana said:


> So, there are tons of memes out there on the internet... all kinds of breeds and species get attention! What might the "awkward poodle" meme look like?
> 
> Here is my all-time favorite awkward poodle picture of Porter.
> 
> ...



caption: omg, do they really expect me to wear *those* shoes?!!!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

From around when I first adopted him.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Does this count?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

outwest said:


> Does this count?
> 
> Wow that is impressive. Great catch with the camera!


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

I think Porter is saying "Whoa - wait a minute - did you say we were going to sleep in a tent - as in OUTSIDE?


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Outwest - What a hilarious picture and I LOVE how your other dog is photo bombing too!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

allisonhana said:


> LOL. That's great. What an exhibitionist!


It looks like he's had too much to drink lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Outwest looks like he's having a blast !


?Suddenly?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I wondered if I would EVER use this awkward image anywhere....!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

ha ha ha .  
What are those green things on their collars, Dallas minis?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Okay, please indulge an old-fashioned person... WHAT is a "meme"????

I just about got "selfie"...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This IS NOT my sweet sweet dog....I have no idea where this little monster came from!:dontknow:
Anathema to everything she is.......LOL!





Nor is this my ALWAYS groomed fashionista!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Cairo is pretty awkward.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas is pretty awkward too.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Everyone of these poodle pics are hysterical!! Lol!


?Suddenly?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know if I can call these "awkward" but I think they are funny 

Yoga poodle!









Dumbo poodle ears in the air!









Mop puppy hair 









We are so clean even your butt smells nice!









Chin up!









Apollo can't see nuthin'!! LOL









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

These are all fantastic!!!


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> Okay, please indulge an old-fashioned person... WHAT is a "meme"????
> 
> I just about got "selfie"...


An internet meme is some kind of idea or joke that is usually associated with a specific character and comes in the form of a picture or short video. They spread like wildfire on the internet and people will expand on the original idea so there is a whole series. 

For example, I love the "moon moon" meme. I'll attach a few examples!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

@outwest:
Those are Safety Turtles. If they get wet (we have a pool) an alarm sounds. And some other times when it's not supposed to...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I found a few more "awkward" ones... I have thousands and thousands of pictures!!! LOL 


























Lou meditating! Yoga pose!








Playboy bunny pose!! Hahahaha!








When Lou was a baby, "No I ain't going nowhere!"
















When we first got Apollo he would "mimic" everything Lou did, that's how he learned everything!








When he runs his ears go way up in the air!








That's my favorite smile!!! 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

lou said:


> playboy bunny pose!! Hahahaha!
> View attachment 129026
> 
> 
> ...


oh my gosh this!!!!! Lol!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol! I love the pics! :laugh:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Lou love those pictures, esp, the Dumbo ears!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

These are really old...when Chanter had 'the operation".


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

allisonhana said:


> oh my gosh this!!!!! Lol!



Hahahahaha she looks like she IS posing right??!  silly silly silly LOL



hopetocurl said:


> Lou love those pictures, esp, the Dumbo ears!




I'm so glad you enjoyed the pics! I take soooooo many pictures of the 2 poodles,  it's great fun to share! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*A grey camel, or a some kind of wood mushroom?
You decide!*


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol, love all the pictures!! Don't we just love our babies!


?Suddenly?


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko is never very dignified


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

and this one


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks awkwardly uncomfortable to me, but Bentley can sit this way for hours. If he could be still that long.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

ooops where did the picture go? hmmmm.....


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

here we try again, as you can see from my previous attempts, it does not always work for me





YAY!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been watching this thread, it is really hilarious! Every picture is funny!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

These pictures are so munch fun !!! Love them all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Doughnut poodle 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

Went through more pictures and picked out some more awkward looking ones! These are all of Porter... we haven't had River long enough to have that many pictures of her yet! Working on it...maybe she is just more photogenic. :wink:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Okay, so like this??

First one, having a pee in my plant pot... Second one, exploring new bed...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

manxcat, those are fun. i especially like the one that looks as though you home grow poodles!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

patk said:


> manxcat, those are fun. i especially like the one that looks as though you home grow poodles!


LOL yeah, just pot them out in the spring...


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> Okay, so like this??


YESSSSS! That peeing in the pot one is fantastic lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the pee in the pot.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Awkward.........*

Well, a sneer and a blistery wind to blame for what was to have been a nice photo...


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I stole the cat's mouse and now, look, everything is spinning!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Porter's legs look soooo long sitting on that couch!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I know I can always count on a smile on this forum!! 


?Suddenly?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci was sleeping in my arms like a baby. I looked down and saw this. He must have been having a good dream. Lol


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Nah nah nah nah nah :aetsch:


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain mid shake-off :


----------



## J.Bosley (Feb 1, 2014)

Haha! These are great.

Here is Archie.... I don't even know how to caption this one


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

J. Bosley - That is HILARIOUS!!! Kinda looks like he went on a raw food bender with that bowl turned up side down. I just can't stop laughing at it - what a great picture AND what a great thread! 

After a hard day at work, these pics just washed my stress away.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

gotta stay up here, almost about to slide down onto Jose`! Ahhh....gotta hold my footing or I'll receive his wrath if I fall on him. Oh no...losing my footing.



He FELT awkward.

This is the best I've got for now...will keep an eye out for more awkward.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

J.Bosley said:


> Haha! These are great.
> 
> Here is Archie.... I don't even know how to caption this one


Hahaha!!! The bowl upside-down.....  Drunk puppy??!! Naaaah, just a "cute sweet sleepy comfy belly up puppy"!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> "I cant talk now, I have to get home and groom my poodle."


Jacamar, I've just got to tell you how much I love that line! I laughed so hard. I've got to use that some time on somebody.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Jacamar, I've just got to tell you how much I love that line! I laughed so hard. I've got to use that some time on somebody.


LOL Thanks Poodlebeguiled! :laugh:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Jacamar... just have to say, that picture isn't awkward. It's precious!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Jazz and Zoe awkward pictures*

The first picture is of Jazz's Miami gone wrong- he looks like he is a resident of an impoverished nation.
The second is of their "fun" at the beach. They like the water much more now.
The third is Zoe at rest.
The forth is Zoe the "creature".
The fifth picture is of my naive attempt to grow out Zoe's top knot. Not wanting the hair to go in her face, I had the groomer cut the front short leaving the middle to be banded. A disaster!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Playing yesterday


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I found some that I haven't posted before.


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

catsaqqara, NAILED IT!


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

all that jazz, that beach "fun" picture is great. reminds me of Porter's first experience with water. lol.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

catsaqqara said:


> I found some that I haven't posted before.


These are SOOOO CUTE AND FUNNY!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

I love these pics! Here are some of Percy.
Playing with underpants..it's not or right, i know...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

All that Jazz - I think 'the creature' was on TV the other night - same show they were looking for the Yeti!


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

catsaqqara! If those were mine, I'd have those as my screen saver! Made me laugh out loud! I have to go scroll through them again.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just love all these Poodles!!!!! This thread would make a great "Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Your Poodle" book! (Tongue-in -Cheek) Guaranteed to bring a smile to anyones face!!!!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

These are just wonderful !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

STILL the funniest thread!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I can't stop smiling!?


?Suddenly?


----------

